# close pls



## SiQ (6. Mai 2012)

danke.


----------



## GoodTime (7. August 2012)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

wie alt darf/muss man sein=?


----------



## SiQ (7. August 2012)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

Schau einfach mal auf unsere HP, da findest du alles.


----------



## SiQ (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

Wir suchen derzeit wieder verstärkt Member für ESL VS und 4players. Insbesondere suchen wir erfahrene Spieler, deshalb wurde der Startpost auch bearbeitet. Falls ihr die Kriterien erfüllt und lust habt mitzumachen, schreibt mich unverbindlich hier im Forum an oder bewerbt euch direkt auf unserer Homepage


----------



## SiQ (29. April 2013)

Aufnahmebedingungen überarbeitet.


----------



## GoodTime (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

habe mich beworben


----------



## SiQ (18. Juni 2013)

GoodTime schrieb:


> habe mich beworben



Na dann mal im TS melden


----------



## stryct (18. August 2013)

Ich denke ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen/bewerben wenn ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin.


----------



## SiQ (18. August 2013)

Nur zu.


----------



## dmxcom (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

Was wird denn bei euch sonst noch so gespielt ?
Vielleicht auch Warthunder, Guild Wars 2 oder Planetside 2 ?


----------



## SiQ (11. Oktober 2013)

Warthunder, CS:GO, SC2, LoL sowie DotA2 sind die Hauptspiele bei uns. Ansonsten natürlich alles was aktuell ist.  GW2 und PS2 sind vereinzelt vertreten. 

Edit: Bei der Gelegenheit stelle ich die Suche heute Abend noch auf BF4 um...sollte aber logisch sein, dass wir jetzt für BF4 suchen.


----------



## dmxcom (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

Ich denke dann schaue Ich heute oder morgen Abend mal bei euch im TS rein


----------



## SiQ (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

Gerne


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [PCGHX]-Clan sucht nach Membern für BF3!*

Wie schaut es mit Shootmania Storm aus oder Quake. Brauchen die Leute von GO noch Support?


----------



## SiQ (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi oldsql.Triso ,

jeder unserer Bereiche braucht Verstärkung. Von Quake und Shootmania habe ich keine Ahnung, ob das jemand bei uns spielt. Für allgemeine Infos steht unsere HP bereit, dort kannst du im Forum auch gerne eine Frage bzgl. dieser Spiele starten 

Gruß SiQ


----------



## mrpendulum (7. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin hier im Forum recht aktiv. (Eher im lesen statt im schreiben  ) Für Battlefield 4 bin ich auf jeden fall auf der Suche nach einem Clan bzw. Gemeinschaft bestehend aus coolen und netten Leuten mit denen man Spaß haben kann. Bin ich da bei euch richtig?


----------



## SiQ (7. November 2013)

LuNatiK Prime schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,  Ich bin hier im Forum recht aktiv. (Eher im lesen statt im schreiben  ) Für Battlefield 4 bin ich auf jeden fall auf der Suche nach einem Clan bzw. Gemeinschaft bestehend aus coolen und netten Leuten mit denen man Spaß haben kann. Bin ich da bei euch richtig?



Klar 

Besuch uns doch einfach mal im TS, die IP lautet pcghxclan.de. Ansonsten findest du auf unserer HP alle nötigen Infos.

Gruß SiQ


----------

